# Ohio River Maps



## rdmendoza (Oct 27, 2006)

i AM LOOKING FOR A FISHING MAP OF THE OHIO RIVER AROUND THE GOLCONDA AREA 
ANY INFO WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED 
THANKS :B


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ed harp sells a cd with the entire river on it for 15 bucks...very useful info


----------



## rdmendoza (Oct 27, 2006)

how do i get in contact with him

thanks


----------



## rdmendoza (Oct 27, 2006)

never mind I found it 
thanks again


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

How do* I * get in touch with him?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.theohioriver.com/fishing/fishing.html


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------

